
A new way of profiling asynchronous code on Python - sumerc
https://github.com/sumerc/yappi
======
sumerc
Profiling of coroutines in Python have been problematic in nearly all
profilers of Python. Yappi takes a different approach to address those issues
and show profiling results of coroutines just as they are regular function
calls. You can see details here:
[https://github.com/sumerc/yappi/blob/master/doc/coroutine-
pr...](https://github.com/sumerc/yappi/blob/master/doc/coroutine-profiling.md)

